# Hinze Dam sun 14th



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

finally some good weather might be on the way, 
im thinking of launching from the water tower at about 6.30am on sunday morning if anyones keen for a paddle, 
will confirm sat night when i check seabreeze


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good luck Ben, but for me its Casey Stoner race day at Philip Island, so just TV and esky sort of day mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Dodge said:


> Good luck Ben, but for me its Casey Stoner race day at Philip Island, so just TV and esky sort of day mate


Thats why they invented VCR's, DVD Recorders and PVR's Dodge, you being a man of liesure can watch it at will then, like Monday 

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MacFish said:


> Thats why they invented VCR's, DVD Recorders and PVR's Dodge, you being a man of liesure can watch it at will then, like Monday


Sport must be seen live Sel, and remember I can fish any day of the week.... also live :lol: :lol:


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Dodge said:


> Sport must be seen live Sel, and remember I can fish any day of the week.... also live :lol: :lol:


So can we - it's called sick leave :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

I might just come along and introduce myself if that is OK!?

I only got the Kayak on Friday and took it out Sat morning for the first time but I may as well get stuck right in. No pointing mucking around. I bought it for fishing.

Let me know if to still intend to go. If so, I'll be there.


----------



## madmick (Aug 8, 2007)

Ben, good to see you get a chance to go out . Hope the weather holds up, and i will make the effort to be there also. Just finished fitting my fishfinder and am hanging out to test it.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

il definately be there guys,

the wind looks ok and the barometer is nearly at the 1020 mark so the bass should be on the chew.
geez a good fish has been a long time coming, thank god its happening tomorrow,

cant fail.

see you guys there 
il try to be at the watertower by 6.30
(mudgeeraba end)


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Not sure weather I'll be a goer or not now as I just finished a BBQ tonight and with what I have had to drink I'll be sleeping in tomorrow morning I think.


----------

